# Fillet Perch in 10 Seconds



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Yep another re-run for some but probably not for others...so here ya go.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow, all he needs to do is hang the skins up on a rope and you can call it "predator style". Although he is a bit bald to be predator.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

:roll: :roll:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

k2muskie said:


> :roll: :roll:


Oh I see you are not in a humor type of mood huh. I must say that is the most brutal way I have seen a perch filleted!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I am pretty easy to get along with and yep I do have a sense of humor...I can even laugh at myself lots of times while carrying on a conversation with myself...please be respectful of what others try to post for information for others who might see it as beneficial. Would be very nice if you edited the picture out of your post I'd greatly appreciate that. Thank You.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

k2muskie said:


> Well I am pretty easy to get along with and yep I do have a sense of humor...I can even laugh at myself lots of times while carrying on a conversation with myself...please be respectful of what others try to post for information for others who might see it as beneficial. Would be very nice if you edited the picture out of your post I'd greatly appreciate that. Thank You.


Jeeze K2










I edited out the pic just for you.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I saw that last year and tried it at Fishlake, works pretty good. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I've done this now a few times and it make short work of a bunch of perch. Its not as brutal on the person cleaning the perch.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

This is similar to how I take care of my trout. Except I usually peel the skin from the belly side as opposed to the backside as shown. The downside to that is sometimes the lower belly meat doesn't peel from the skin and you lose it. I will have to try this method, it looks as if it would eliminate losing that lower meat. Thanks for posting K2!


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

I've tried this method, however, after pulling out the fins my fingers couldn't get between the skin and meat. I must be missing something. Any suggestions?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Wish I could help ya out but we've yet to try this. Wondering when you tried this was it on larger Perch? Was it with say Perch you caught and left possibly on the hard deck in the sun. We always cover our catches with snow or ice to keep the meat from getting mushy. Again wish I could help...I'm think'n maybe the mushy meat part comes into play but don't know. I do know when we cover them with snow and fillet at home no issues. Again I haven't tried this method of the video but will try it this year on hopefully larger size Perch. 

Hope someone can post up and provide you with suggestions.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Just putting my fingers between the meat and skin just behind the head as shown in the video worked for me, the skin seperated quite easily on most of the perch, some took a little effort though. I think fresh out of the water was easier than when they started to freeze.

I have done a somewhat similar thing on trout for years, but dont cut through the head, just cut the fins off and then pull the head back untill it seperates from the backbone and pull the head toward the tail untill you can grab the meat behind the head and hold it and keep pulling the head toward the tail and the skin comes off all the way to the tail and then cut the tail off, the trout looks like the perch in the video. Still has all the bones in but it is good when breaded or battered.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks K2 for posting this up! I began using it last year, and will never do it different again. It's simple and effective.



hatuquack said:


> I've tried this method, however, after pulling out the fins my fingers couldn't get between the skin and meat. I must be missing something. Any suggestions?


When I do it, I begin like shown in the video. Up both sides of the spine and use the back of the knife to pull the spine towards me(reverse of it's direction). BUT. Before I cut the head as he did, I make a small cut on the body near the removed spine area, and IN BETWEN the skin and meat. This really helps to get it "started". Then I slice through head, just to remove it from the backbone. Then I take the back of the knife and pull on the small cuts made earlier to bring the skin down to the belly. Then pull back just as shown in the video. I'll may have to make a quick video myself... :lol:


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the pointers guys. Maybe I was a little impatient. Once the perch waters get hard I'll give it a try again.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Certainly going to try this but don't see where the 10 seconds comes from- pretty sure I'm 2 fish to his one- though he fillets look nicer.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I did a bunch last year like this the bigger the fish the better it works.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I couldn't wait to try this last year when I first seen the Video but only caught a Cat at UL. Ice fishing that day. No matter though I tried this on the Cat fish I caught and it worked really well. This is the Cat done that way.....
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=31391


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> I do know when we cover them with snow and fillet at home no issues. .


Thanks for the mushy meat on the Fish tip, we have had these problems and will try this.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder.

I used it last year and thought it work better then what I had been doing before. I won't say I was as speedy as the guy in the clip, but I can say I am looking forward to catching more perch. For me getting those fingers down the side was the key.


----------



## CoyoteSpinner (Aug 18, 2010)

Well - if you wanna see someone making a mess out of a bunch of panfish - this vid just cracks me up: 




But - that's how it's done. I've been impressed at the number of fish processing vids out there. Some more so than others.

Can't post a PDF, but Tubedude did a Perch Fillet writeup that's how I've got for it. Ack - and all the images are too big. 
Ok - so PM me if you want and I'll send it to ya. (there are PMs on this board, no?)

It's the same basic method as other fillets - slice down behind the gill, turn - run down the backbone, but not THRU the skin. Flip, and slice down the skin. Cut rib cage, and go.

Been tempted to try this option - especially on the ice.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

I have found that is easier to get your fingers between the skin and meat on the bigger fish. You also need to make sure you go along both sides of the back.


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey, that woman on the video is my kind of woman. She goes all the way. Catch, clean, cook, and eat. Yummmmm


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I have this a shot today; worked ok. I don't see how one can do it in "10 seconds" but is was quick. Sure saves a lot of meet on the dinky ones.


----------

